# Emulate IE6 in ANY browser



## DW_ (May 30, 2012)

http://mrdoob.com/lab/javascript/effects/ie6/

I died of laughter when I found this on the SEGA forums.


----------



## Saiko (May 31, 2012)

*clicks thread thinking "Why the fuck would I want to emulate IE?"*

*clicks*

LMAO XD


----------



## Dreaming (May 31, 2012)

Oh god, major nostalgia attack!


----------

